

Oregon's Self-Employment Assistance Program: States Supporting Entrepreneurship - cscotta
http://blog.oregonlive.com/siliconforest/2011/06/obscure_state_unemployment_pro.html

======
mtrichardson
I'm one of the founders mentioned, and others are here as well - please don't
hesitate to ask any questions about the program.

